# Calhoun County 4-H Fishing Tournament



## ramdorsky (Feb 21, 2005)

Calhoun County 4-H will be hosting our first annual fishing tournament out of Port O'Connor August 30. PM me if you would like a registration form ahead of time. Regular registration will be August 29 from 3pm to 8pm. 
1st place gets $2000


----------



## elect1chris (Nov 5, 2005)

*partner*



ramdorsky said:


> Calhoun County 4-H will be hosting our first annual fishing tournament out of Port O'Connor August 30. PM me if you would like a registration form ahead of time. Regular registration will be August 29 from 3pm to 8pm.
> 1st place gets $2000


Does anyone need an extra partner? 979-418-8548


----------



## elect1chris (Nov 5, 2005)

*partner*

My boat


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

*awesome*

I will be there.


----------



## ramdorsky (Feb 21, 2005)

*Registration Form*

Checks payable to: Calhoun County 4-H Council


----------



## ramdorsky (Feb 21, 2005)

*Biggest Red/Trout Pots*

Thanks to an anonymous donor, the pots for Biggest Redfish and Biggest Trout will start with $500 in each of them!!


----------



## ramdorsky (Feb 21, 2005)

Registration time extended to 9 pm tonight


----------

